# General > Technical Support >  Video calling

## ecb

Looking for an easy to use solution to allow video calling for an elderly couple.  We are concerned about them being so isolated due to the current restrictions.  They do have broadband but no longer have any devices that connect to it.  Their use of technology is very limited.

----------


## dx100uk

so what did they use to use? or not didn't do it then?
why do they have BB if they are not using it?
or do you mean they have TV BB feed?
if they have a smart tv on some APPS can be installed ...all you need is a webcam.

what about mobile phones do they have them?

----------


## ecb

Thanks for your reply.  He had a laptop years ago, it broke down (motherboard fault) and has been disposed of.  They kept on with the broadband as it is not much more expensive than standard landline.  He was the technology expert of the couple but since has had a stroke and is not as capable or appears to be as interested in technology as he was.  They don't have a smart tv.  They only have basic mobile phones (the signal isn't the best where they live).  Maybe I'll suggest to them that they could get a cheap smartphone and they could maybe do some video calling via an app using their broadband.

----------


## dx100uk

or a cheap tablet and wi-fi
mobile might be too small a screen.

+8" tablets in tescos etc are mighty cheap and v easy to use 
just hit the app picture once its installed

----------


## ecb

> or a cheap tablet and wi-fi
> mobile might be too small a screen.
> 
> +8" tablets in tescos etc are mighty cheap and v easy to use 
> just hit the app picture once its installed


Thank you very much for these helpful suggestions.

----------

